# Staph Infections and What Not to Do



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

So I am currently trying not to lose my finger from a bad staph infection. On the road I feel like me and many others do what we can to stay as independent and low cost as possible. We push off things that we probably shouldn't, from showers to medical and dental problems. And most of the time things are fine in the end, I mean what's another month without a shower? But with the current state of my finger it's a big reminder that some things really do need attention. About 4 or 5 days ago this was a shallow, insignificant cat scratch. Now it has turned into a raging infection spreading to other parts of my body, oozing puss and is exponentially larger and deeper than it started.
I was not initially worried about my finger when it started getting red and puss-y, it's not uncommon for small cuts to get a bit angry and then die down, but when this got to the point where after I took off my band-aid it was draining like crazy I started getting worried. The next day was a bit worse, but it really went downhill when I went to sleep.. I felt an immense amount pain and pressure when I woke up at around 2 or 3 in the morning. Luckily I had some friends who happened to have woken up a short amount of time before me to chase off some irresponsible shwilly kids. When I took off the band-aid my finger exploded with a massive amount of puss followed by quite a bit of blood. My entire finger was so swollen we needed to cut of my ring. After some Slab City medical care from Dr. Cornelius with tumeric, coconut oil and iodine, I went back to sleep. But after it was cleaned out it didn't seem to get much better. Today I was told by my friend in medical school my finger was worse than the examples of MRSA she studied in school and was at high risk of losing my finger, especially since the infection was spreading to other places in my body.
Now I hate antibiotics and doctors, but apparently they can be necessary sometimes. So just don't do what I did, keep your wounds clean, and take care of yourself.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

Geez that is pretty bad, however I've seen and had worse, I do not think you are at risk of losing your finger...yet, if you swallow the literal pill that is antibiotics. 

This summer I got in a spot of trouble in Canada and ended up in an immigration detention center and picked up a nasty staph infection that ended up the size of a football on my back after a while. It's possible I got it from sleeping on some suspect shit on the street, but I am pretty sure I got it in the detention center since a lot of the folks were third worlders and had very poor hygiene. The Canadians didn't give a fuck and basically told me in broken English and Quebecois they didn't give a shit, I'd be deported soon. Back in the US I started having hallucinations and fevers which I self medicated with alcohol. Long story short I was wanted in a few states and ended up doing the whole jail to jail thing. Thank god for free government healthcare, about the only part of jail that is worthwhile. They ended up not being able to identify the strain of staph and it took several types of antibiotics to finally kill the fucker, but it went away finally, and for as big and nasty as it was, I only have a pimple sized scar above my tail bone.

Believe me, I hate antibiotics, they kill all the flora in my stomach and I end up getting a awful stomach virus after I come off them. But staph is no joke, it will almost never go away unless you remove all the infected tissue (amputation) or use antibiotics. If it comes to amputation, you lucked out its just a finger, I don't think they could have amputated my back...hah. But seriously go to the emergency room, rack up some "nevergonnapaythese", and get yourself some Rocephin or something strong.

Also you're lucky you don't have cat scratch fever.


----------



## ped

just go to the ER


----------



## landpirate

Yeah get on the antibotics asap and also if you can, then get some probiotic tablets to help with the bad effects of antibiotics.

In future though I'd highly recommend getting some Propolis tincture to put on any cuts you get. I had an accident whilst flint napping and smashed a whole chunk of my thumb off and it got infected. A friend put some propolis tincture on it and it stopped hurting almost right away and had dried out by the morning. I've been using it successfully on other wounds since.

I hope you're finger heels up soon.


----------



## Kim Chee

Sorry about your finger.

I used to do a lot of recycling (getting into dumpsters to retrieve material).
I discovered anytime I got the slightest cut while doing this that it would certainly become infected because my hands were dirty.

Thanks for sharing, it might help somebody.

btw: Short fingernails and clean hands go a long way towards a healthy life on the road.


----------



## beersalt

I still always stand by garlic tinctures. There's an aray of other natural options that I've personally used at Black Bear ranch to treat an absolutely horrific staph infection on my leg. I believe I've shown you the scar lol. I ended up going to the hospital in the end after I lanced it and they told me they were amazed at the fact it was healing and didn't even give me antibiotics. I actually had a medical doctor tell me to keep doing my "mountain medicine" as she called it lol and it worked. But I was in a lot of pain and certainly one of the worst infections I've ever even seen. We can take you to the er tomorrow but next time take my advice earlier so you don't have to! Haha love ya man feel better.


----------



## Kim Chee

ped said:


> just go to the ER



^What he said.

btw: If you touch your face/eyes you can transmit it to them and become blind pretty quickly.

I wouldn't be messing around with the country cures.


----------



## beersalt

Just sharing my personal experience. Those uh "country" cures are legitimate options. But yea, go to the er at this point


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Geez that is pretty bad, however I've seen and had worse, I do not think you are at risk of losing your finger...yet, if you swallow the literal pill that is antibiotics.
> 
> This summer I got in a spot of trouble in Canada and ended up in an immigration detention center and picked up a nasty staph infection that ended up the size of a football on my back after a while. It's possible I got it from sleeping on some suspect shit on the street, but I am pretty sure I got it in the detention center since a lot of the folks were third worlders and had very poor hygiene. The Canadians didn't give a fuck and basically told me in broken English and Quebecois they didn't give a shit, I'd be deported soon. Back in the US I started having hallucinations and fevers which I self medicated with alcohol. Long story short I was wanted in a few states and ended up doing the whole jail to jail thing. Thank god for free government healthcare, about the only part of jail that is worthwhile. They ended up not being able to identify the strain of staph and it took several types of antibiotics to finally kill the fucker, but it went away finally, and for as big and nasty as it was, I only have a pimple sized scar above my tail bone.
> 
> Believe me, I hate antibiotics, they kill all the flora in my stomach and I end up getting a awful stomach virus after I come off them. But staph is no joke, it will almost never go away unless you remove all the infected tissue (amputation) or use antibiotics. If it comes to amputation, you lucked out its just a finger, I don't think they could have amputated my back...hah. But seriously go to the emergency room, rack up some "nevergonnapaythese", and get yourself some Rocephin or something strong.
> 
> Also you're lucky you don't have cat scratch fever.


Yeah I used to get MRSA cysts all the time and they would swell up to the size of golf balls. They were so painful and I had to get them surgically removed every time I got them. It definitely could be worse, and if Cornelius Vango hadn't treated me it probably would've been. But it already seems better after my hospital visit last night. I have to pick up my perscription soon


----------



## beersalt

Dude I totally forgot you went last night haha


----------



## Kim Chee

Jaxisdragon said:


> Those uh "country" cures are legitimate options.



They surely have their place and by calling them "country cures" I wasn't intentionally trying to demean practictioners of homeopathy.

I think sometimes people can get into trouble when they opt to use them rather than immediately seeking out a lab coat wearing medical professional in all their glory and advanced life support options.

A poultice won't fix sepsis.

On topic: @Shwhiskey Gumimaci, I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## beersalt

True! I just hate it when people call me a hippy (not saying you did) or backward ect for believing in treatments that have been used for generations


----------



## Notmyname

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> So I am currently trying not to lose my finger from a bad staph infection. On the road I feel like me and many others do what we can to stay as independent and low cost as possible. We push off things that we probably shouldn't, from showers to medical and dental problems. And most of the time things are fine in the end, I mean what's another month without a shower? But with the current state of my finger it's a big reminder that some things really do need attention. About 4 or 5 days ago this was a shallow, insignificant cat scratch. Now it has turned into a raging infection spreading to other parts of my body, oozing puss and is exponentially larger and deeper than it started.
> I was not initially worried about my finger when it started getting red and puss-y, it's not uncommon for small cuts to get a bit angry and then die down, but when this got to the point where after I took off my band-aid it was draining like crazy I started getting worried. The next day was a bit worse, but it really went downhill when I went to sleep.. I felt an immense amount pain and pressure when I woke up at around 2 or 3 in the morning. Luckily I had some friends who happened to have woken up a short amount of time before me to chase off some irresponsible shwilly kids. When I took off the band-aid my finger exploded with a massive amount of blood followed by quite a bit of blood. My entire finger was so swollen we needed to cut of my ring. After some Slab City medical care from Dr. Cornelius with tumeric, coconut oil and iodine, I went back to sleep. But after it was cleaned out it didn't seem to get much better. Today I was told by my friend in medical school my finger was worse than the examples of MRSA she studied in school and was at high risk of losing my finger, especially since the infection was spreading to other places in my body.
> Now I hate antibiotics and doctors, but apparently they can be necessary sometimes. So just don't do what I did, keep your wounds clean, and take care of yourself.


Dude my staph is still not fully healed. Shit ton better but it's been almost a month long battle. Even the one on my foot is almost healed. All It took for me was antibiotic ointment, band-aids, and time.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Notmyname said:


> Dude my staph is still not fully healed. Shit ton better but it's been almost a month long battle. Even the one on my foot is almost healed. All It took for me was antibiotic ointment, band-aids, and time.


Yeah it's just crazy to think this was a small and shallow cat scratch a few days ago. It's a gaping wound now


----------



## Notmyname

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> Yeah it's just crazy to think this was a small and shallow cat scratch a few days ago. It's a gaping wound now


Right. Mine started out the same. I scratched my thumbs fucking around with that wheelchair, few days later the wounds are the size of a dime. Then every cut I got after that ended up infected too for a total of 10 I think. A couple of em got as big as a quarter lol. And now that I'm beating the staph I got a fucking sinus infection hahaha


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Notmyname said:


> Right. Mine started out the same. I scratched my thumbs fucking around with that wheelchair, few days later the wounds are the size of a dime. Then every cut I got after that ended up infected too for a total of 10 I think. A couple of em got as big as a quarter lol. And now that I'm beating the staph I got a fucking sinus infection hahaha


That's funny I'm getting a sinus infection too


----------



## Notmyname

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> That's funny I'm getting a sinus infection too


Stop copying me fool get a life maci


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Notmyname said:


> Stop copying me fool get a life maci


Fuck you, pay me.You got a doller?


----------



## beersalt

Fuck you, pay ME! ... Fuck you


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Jaxisdragon said:


> Fuck you, pay ME! ... Fuck you


I'm right next to you, you can talk to me in person


----------



## beersalt

like I said.... Fuck youuuuuu


----------



## ev wood

Earlier in the infection I would have said hot water soaks with salt (like from coffee pots at gas stations), lots of garlic and wrapping it up, but I think it's progressed beyond that point. 
In 2015 I waited too long on a staph infection and it began to necrotize, I was in the hospital 2+ weeks and they told me if I had waited another day they would have taken my leg. Heed my warning, do not wait to long. Go to the doc, get antibiotics, take the whole script and keep on keepin on.


----------



## Notmyname

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> Fuck you, pay me.You got a doller?


DONT SPANGE ME BRO!!!


----------

